# Too high ping....



## OSiBi (Jan 15, 2006)

I played Counter Strike: Condition Zero and I got kicked out from the server because my ping was too high. Is there anything that I can do about it?:4-dontkno


----------



## Psynto (Mar 18, 2005)

Please state what current internet connection speed you have.


----------



## OSiBi (Jan 15, 2006)

*Too high ping...*

I have ADSL 8/1 broadband connection with A-Link Roadrunner 44.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Have you checked to make sure that no other applications running that might be using-up your bandwidth?

Also have you scanned for spyware and viruses?


----------



## OSiBi (Jan 15, 2006)

*Too high ping...*

I have Zone Alarm and Ad-Aware runnig but nothing else... I check my computer for spyware and viruses on a daily basis... Nothing so far...


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

You should definitely run *spybot* as well. Spybot often finds things that adaware will miss. Apparently adaware accept payments from some of the biggest spyware producers to overlook their spyware.
With adaware+spybot you should have no problems.

You might also want to try *spyware blaster* which serves to block spyware altogether.

I don't know if this will solve your problem but it's worth doing anyway.

If you haven't already then check out *America's army*. I think it's far better than CS and it's free. :3-thumbup


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

also, do you know where you the server that you are trying to join is located? The further away the server, the higher the ping. I join servers in Chicago on COD2 and my ping is anywhere from 30-50. I join servers in cali and my ping is upwards around 100. I live in GR, MI.


----------

